# #4 and #5...



## SELFBOW (Jul 23, 2016)

How do you pick up Dendy and Mike's slack?

Put on a red hat... what's happened to these pig killers? Im pretty sure I will have company next weekend lol
     I've had an awesome weekend hunting, lots of stories but I'm gonna let them simmer another day.

I was having to wait one out in this pic but the results were good.

RHHC member I am officially now!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 23, 2016)

I've had a good one. I decided to come hunt/fish one of my favorite areas.
    Started out Thu I set out thru a drain I've talked about many times in the past. Pics of a fawn and a bedded buck have been posted before. Anyways slipping down the drain I thought I saw a pine cone up ahead hit the ground. Closer inspection I made out a bed and a hog laying in it....


I eased in to 12 yds and took a shot. It appeared in the pocket but low. The pig was alot bigger than I realized as well. He took off and I heard him for about 100 yds thru the palmettos then silence. The blood trail was easy to follow that distance and then I lost it.



Fri am I wanted to fish for a bit before going back in to look for the pig. A 10+ft gator kept me on edge so I didn't do that for long but did get one little fella.



I didn't find any more sign of my pig but had plans to return Sat pm.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 23, 2016)

Yesterday afternoon I checked some different spots and not alot of good sign in them but was an enjoyable even though Hot walk.



Couple of crooked sticks...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 23, 2016)

Woke up this am to a beautiful sunrise (they all are!)



Made a walk thru another area I hadn't been to since last year in May. Had a good boar walk a circle around me at 40 yds, got on a big sow and was closing in on her. At 30 I didn't see the pig that was at 20 and I got busted. No biggie I let them leave w a plan to circle around from the side and try to find them again. While doing that I got on another group of 5 and closed in quickly. 
       I slipped into 15 yds w ease on the quartering away pig and made a good shot. 





I followed an easy trail across the open swamp but soon as I hit the thick stuff, he got up but only went 20 yds and stopped. I had to sit down and wait. The longest 30 mins ever and it wasn't enough. I eased in and saw him laying down and put another arrow in him. My first shot was good, thru the shoulder blade just a touch forward.





So after all that I went back again this pm looking for the boar from Thur and immediately seen buzzards in the trees.



They never would fly down and I had already circled twice thru the area before I caught the scent. The pig was in waist high grass and I had to step on him to find him but I will take it....He had turned on me and ran across the open swamp.
#4  and #5, #12 for Copperhead....


----------



## Clipper (Jul 23, 2016)

Good hunt.  Thanks for sharing.  Keeps us north GA guys in the mood.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 24, 2016)

Martin you are something else!  Good hunt and I always enjoy your stories.


----------



## tee p (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## dpoole (Jul 24, 2016)

well done again


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 24, 2016)

Good stuff man. This is why folks like you kill so many of em; willing to hunt in this weather. Awesome!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 24, 2016)

Congrats, awesome pics!


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 24, 2016)

Congrats man, you racking up on the pork!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 25, 2016)

Great job Martin.  Congrats!  You are a trooper in this heat for sure!


----------



## jekilpat (Jul 25, 2016)

Impressive effort and an enjoyable read.  Congrats.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 25, 2016)

Dendy and me are still working people. You're off playing plus, well never mine. Good deal on them there pigs.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 25, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Dendy and me are still working people. You're off playing plus, well never mine. Good deal on them there pigs.



Hmmm. I know where Dendy is right now ...he ain't working.
Bert told me why you have slowed down

I'm just picking on yall. D will be on em this weekend w me...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 25, 2016)

I like the woodstove in the Winter and I like my air conditioner in the Summer.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 25, 2016)

I need to get busy.  Good job man. When Terrah gets finished winning all these awards in Dallas, I'd like to come help you knock some over.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 26, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I like the woodstove in the Winter and I like my air conditioner in the Summer.



I like biscuits. Good job Martinez.


----------



## JBranch (Jul 26, 2016)

Still deadly with that crooked stick I see......


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 26, 2016)

Barry, got to have good homemade jelly with them biscuits.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jul 26, 2016)

Good stuff Martin.  Looking forward to reading  additional stories.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 26, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Barry, got to have good homemade jelly with them biscuits.



Got some, out of Hazelhurst...good stuff too.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 26, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> I need to get busy.  Good job man. When Terrah gets finished winning all these awards in Dallas, I'd like to come help you knock some over.



I think you'll be on your way in a couple days ....
Don't forget my Big Jim order they shipped to your house....


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 26, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Got some, out of Hazelhurst...good stuff too.



You know what goes good with those biscuits and jelly?..................PORK!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 26, 2016)

Todd Cook said:


> You know what goes good with those biscuits and jelly?..................PORK!



and air conditioning.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 27, 2016)

Good job Martin. I can`t seem to find the time to get after them.


----------



## NekkedArcher (Aug 4, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## gurn (Aug 11, 2016)

Great Job


----------

